
Browser logos - napolux
https://github.com/paulirish/browser-logos
======
wfunction
Does anyone know if the _old_ Chrome [1] and Firefox [2] logos are available
too? To be brutally honest 3D is better than 2D.

[1]: [http://www.google.com/landing/chrome/ugc/chrome-
icon.jpg](http://www.google.com/landing/chrome/ugc/chrome-icon.jpg)

[2]:
[http://people.mozilla.org/~faaborg/files/shiretoko/firefoxIc...](http://people.mozilla.org/~faaborg/files/shiretoko/firefoxIcon/firefox-512-noshadow.png)

~~~
nwh
Damn, I'd forgotten how shiny that old logo is. I still love the old ones over
the new.

~~~
Pxtl
I know it's kind of anachronistic, but I miss lickable UIs. Can we do super-
shiny true 3D objects once we're done with flat? I want to see consistent
lighting and envmapping across my entire UI, including icons, and icons
actually being 3D objects that pop-out when you use a 3D display.

...I do not have good taste.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
People already tried:
[http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=about/e17&l=en](http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=about/e17&l=en)

------
derefr
This is fascinating; I was aware of hardly a third of these. I wish at least
the lesser-known ones came with a tagline to explain the point of them/their
major features, though that's obviously not the goal of the project.

~~~
idProQuo
Yeah, I can't tell how many of these are Webkit clones and how many are really
novel approaches. The fact that so many of them actually have enough momentum
to have a well designed and unique logo really blows my mind though. It's like
there's a whole "world of browsers" I didn't know existed.

~~~
girvo
I used to use all sorts of random browsers years ago. I forget the main one,
but it used Gecko, and had mouse gestures built in by default, and some other
unique features. Was really nice, and this was back in 2005, 2006?

~~~
sp332
Just guessing, but maybe Sleipnir?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleipnir_%28web_browser%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleipnir_%28web_browser%29)

~~~
girvo
Nope, it was K-Meleon! I remembered just now :)

------
NKCSS
What, no Lynx?

[http://whichbrowser.info/images/Lynx-
logo.jpg](http://whichbrowser.info/images/Lynx-logo.jpg)

~~~
nathell
And if historically significant but now obsolete browsers were added (Mosaic,
Netscape...), this would be fearsomely comprehensive.

~~~
Joeboy
Obsolete? I still use it on headless boxes. Should I be using something else
now?

~~~
kristopolous
Check out the forks of Links:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Links_(web_browser)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Links_\(web_browser\))
... There is a console and optional (to compile) graphics mode.

The section on the graphics stack is an interesting read.

~~~
eksith
Thank you for this. I really like that it's a totally self-contained (not even
dependent on system fonts) and has nifty tricks for efficiency.

------
ChikkaChiChi
Does anyone remember Ghostzilla (or something to that effect?)

It was a browser that made a page monochromatic and made it appear in the
chrome of another application. If your mouse left the page, it reverted back
to the original chromed app.

It was fantastic for slacking. The programmer shut it down shortly after it
was released. It was one of the best hacks I've ever seen.

------
etfb
The browser ponies make it all worthwhile.

~~~
GFischer
Indeed :). The link at the bottom (to "more browser ponies"):

[http://paulirish.deviantart.com/favourites/51528712](http://paulirish.deviantart.com/favourites/51528712)

That said, I didn't know so many browsers existed. I guess it is part of Paul
Irish's job to do so :)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Irish](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Irish)

------
adventured
Kind of disappointed this isn't on there, if only for old time sake:

[http://i.imgur.com/NJWpCbk.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/NJWpCbk.jpg)

Surely there's someone out there still using Netscape.

~~~
rexreed
And then there's the very first Mosaic Communications browser:

[http://readwrite.com/files/files/files/enterprise/NCSA%25252...](http://readwrite.com/files/files/files/enterprise/NCSA%252520Mosaic%252520logo.jpg)

[http://www.unc.edu/depts/jomc/academics/dri/011/mosaic.gif](http://www.unc.edu/depts/jomc/academics/dri/011/mosaic.gif)

[http://home.mcom.com/MCOM/images/mcomwelcome1.gif](http://home.mcom.com/MCOM/images/mcomwelcome1.gif)

------
jackmaney
I'm glad that this repo exists. However, to play Devil's-Non-Lawyer-Advocate,
is there any danger of trademark infringement for some of these logos
(especially IE)?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
No, there is no danger of trademark infringement [by this page].

Yes, you could still be sued and a settlement might cost less than a defence.

Trademarks indicate the origin of goods and services. Trademark infringement
comes when you do commercial activity [not necessarily for money] and the
public get confused as to whether that activity is by the company owning a
particular mark.

The logo reproductions _could_ be copyright infringement however; this is
highly dependent on jurisdiction.

[This is not legal advice and should not be relied on.]

------
salehenrahman
What about Arora [1]?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arora_(web_browser)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arora_\(web_browser\))

------
gulbrandr
I'd love to have the logos in SVG format.

~~~
ChikkaChiChi
I'd imagine you can find many of them on Brandsoftheworld

~~~
gulbrandr
Indeed, thank you for this!

------
maaaats
Wow, half of the logos are featuring a globe of some sort. And of those, many
of them have an animal surrounding it.

~~~
aestra
Doesn't surprised me. The browser is to access the _world_ wide web after all.

------
nettletea
When you see all these logos in a list, none of them particularly shout the
web at me. I'm not smitten by any. The only standout one was the little
spaceman with the earth in his visor's reflection. All a bit drab save for
Iceweasel. I think I prefered the netscape logo.

~~~
JasonFruit
The Epiphany logo really expressed "web browser" for me — not beautiful, mind
you, but expressive. Other than that, I'm with you.

~~~
nettletea
I assume you mean Epiphany's logo of an earth with a pointer on top. Is an
image of the earth synonymous with viewing web pages? Not really, but an image
of the earth has global connotations. Nightly's logo looks like an earth from
space (at night), with little dots between cities/nodes I guess representing
both lights and communications. It's not that obvious and doesn't translate
well. The pointer on the Epiphany logo feels a little dated.

At least the Navigator wheel conjures up the idea that I'm out at sea at the
helm. A little romantic I know. I quite like the image on William Gibson's
book virtual light, the idea of virtual glasses.

------
makyol
You might wanna check out:
[http://mehmetaliakyol.com.tr/play/bl/](http://mehmetaliakyol.com.tr/play/bl/)
It is a simple API, inspired by Paul Irish' work.

------
ErikRogneby
This makes me curious about some of these browsers I've never heard of. I feel
like I am at Egghead software back in the day browsing boxes on the shelf.

------
chris_wot
What, no love for Dillo?

------
arthurvondyck
Thank you for sharing. This will save me a lot of time.

------
cheeaun
What, no IE5? I mean IE<6? And Netscape too :)

~~~
ryanwatkins
[http://logos.wikia.com/wiki/Internet_Explorer](http://logos.wikia.com/wiki/Internet_Explorer)

------
simgidacav
Where's my xxxterm/xombrero?

------
tbarbugli
Ok, I am impressed

------
Xdes
Missing IE 11.

------
Kiro
What is this?

~~~
davidjgraph
Seriously? "vector and raster versions of all browser logos possible.
transparent backgrounds."

~~~
Kiro
Well, I don't understand the "all browser logos possible" part. Is it a
generator?

------
MrMeker
What is this doing at the top of HN? Maybe that 4chan thread had something
right.

